
Show HN: Night Patrol, a CLI for Nightwatch - Hedja
https://github.com/jahed/night-patrol
======
Hedja
I've also written a blog post about some of the reasoning and thoughts behind
it here: [https://jahed.io/2018/01/29/introducing-night-
patrol/](https://jahed.io/2018/01/29/introducing-night-patrol/)

